Ask HN: What are biggest AI advancements in 2018? - turingbook
======
m_ke
NLP is having a pretty good year with BERT, ELMO and hmtl

[https://mobile.twitter.com/stanfordnlp/status/10667429783816...](https://mobile.twitter.com/stanfordnlp/status/1066742978381639680)

[https://rajpurkar.github.io/SQuAD-
explorer/](https://rajpurkar.github.io/SQuAD-explorer/)

[https://twitter.com/SanhEstPasMoi/status/1064905777549373440](https://twitter.com/SanhEstPasMoi/status/1064905777549373440)

also more here: [https://nlpprogress.com/](https://nlpprogress.com/)

